# Is it "normal" to miss print books when you're new to K2?



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

I've been frequenting KB for a few months and complaining about print books, looking forward to my Kindle, being able to search, look up words, not hold 800 page books, etc.  Now that I have the 5-star K2 in my hands, I find myself missing DTBs....on and off.  Is this normal for a first-time Kindle user?

The ONLY part I'm missing is how small the Kindle display is and how little text appears on each page.  If I adjust the font size down to the lowest, I can't read it, so I've kept it in the midrange.  I've also tried the largest font, but I'm turning pages constantly.  I would say that, even with the default font, I'm finding it hard to get used to turning pages so often.  

Will I get over this?  I never thought I'd have this reaction!  Thanks


----------



## stinsmom (Feb 20, 2009)

I don't have my K2, yet, but when I got my KK it took a little getting used to.  However, I started remembering what a pain it was to try to turn pages with one hand in bed, or the bath, etc.  After realizing that I started appreciating how easy the Kindle was to use.  Try using your K2 for a little while and then pick up a DTB.  I think it will make you appreciate your K2 a little more.


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

I think this is going to be a very individual thing. I think there will be some people that for whatever reason just simply prefer hard copy books even after using a K for a while.

I can not say for myself yet, havcing my K2 for only a couple of days. But I still read hard copy books.

I think there will always be a market for near new K's to be sold to for those that just prefer to stay "old school"!

Eric


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I did not miss print books when I started using my KK. I actually dread the idea of reading a regular book. But that is me. There are others who read on the Kindle and DTB.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Sorry, can't help you. I've read one DTB since buying my first Kindle 11 months ago and that's only because my screen died shortly after starting a new book. I had to wait to 2 days for the replacement and really wanted to read it.

I don't even notice having to turn the page or the amount of text on a page anymore. What size font are you using? I use 3 or 4..5 If I'm really tired, but can't stop reading.

If you want more text on the page, you can move the lines closer together by pushing and holding down the alt+shift keys. While holding them down, press a number key from 1-9..1 being the closest, 9 being the widest. The default is 3


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> I did not miss print books when I started using my KK. I actually dread the idea of reading a regular book. But that is me. There are others who read on the Kindle and DTB.


CONGRATULATIONS ON 1000 POSTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> CONGRATULATIONS ON 1000 POSTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yes, Prof, CONGRATS on 1000 posts! I didn't even notice until LuvMyBrats pointed it out.

LuvMyBrats, I'll try experimenting with space between lines. Thanks for the tip. I'm leaning toward the idea that I just need to "get use" to the Kindle, as I absolutely am in LOVE with every other feature and thing about it!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

libro said:


> Yes, Prof, CONGRATS on 1000 posts! I didn't even notice until LuvMyBrats pointed it out.
> 
> LuvMyBrats, I'll try experimenting with space between lines. Thanks for the tip. I'm leaning toward the idea that I just need to "get use" to the Kindle, as I absolutely am in LOVE with every other feature and thing about it!


CONGRATULATIONS ON 500 POSTS!!!!!


----------



## cheshirenc (Dec 27, 2008)

I don't miss print books at all.  I just love using one hand to hold and turn a page.  

I'm afraid the gals at the library will miss me and my wallet will be emptier.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I've had my Klassic for 5 months and my K 2 should arrive today. I never missed DTB's. It was love at first read for me.


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

Since my *only* slight frustration so far is with the rate at which I need to turn K2 pages versus a DTB, would you guess I'll get used to that in a short period of time?


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

After a short period of reading, I do not even notice the page turns. I've had my K1 about three weeks.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I don't notice it at all, really. It's just automatic.


----------



## Bella (Feb 17, 2009)

I haven't missed them yet and I have had my KK for 4 months now.



libro said:


> Since my *only* slight frustration so far is with the rate at which I need to turn K2 pages versus a DTB, would you guess I'll get used to that in a short period of time?


Are you saying that you have to turn pages more frequently? I really don't notice the number of times I turn the page. The change in the screen did bother me at first when turning pages, but it didn't take me very long at all to adjust to it and now I don't even notice it.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Bella said:


> I haven't missed them yet and I have had my KK for 4 months now.
> 
> Are you saying that you have to turn pages more frequently? I really don't notice the number of times I turn the page. The change in the screen did bother me at first when turning pages, but it didn't take me very long at all to adjust to it and now I don't even notice it.


I still chuckle when I see your posts...I want to know how my Kindle is posting! LOL!!

I don't notice turning the page either..It's no different than clicking on a mouse on the computer screen..It's just automatic.


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

I don't notice the page turns either.  It's the amount of text on each page that was my only frustration, but I do truly think that's only a temporary adjustment since this is my first true day of reading on the K2.

I don't think I could do without the K2, though, so I better get used to the screen size!  This morning I downloaded a few sample chapters pronto.  In the past I'd always be so frustrated that this or that new DTB was too expensive (even with deep discounts), or that I'd have to drive to the bookstore late at night because I just HAD to have a certain book right now (!), or when I was more frugal, the fact that the library was always out of any book worth its weight in gold.  Now with the Kindle, it's 1-Click PRONTO!  You can't beat that...period!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

libro said:


> I don't think I could do without the K2, though, so I better get used to the screen size! This morning I downloaded a few sample chapters pronto. In the past I'd always be so frustrated that this or that new DTB was too expensive (even with deep discounts), or that I'd have to drive to the bookstore late at night because I just HAD to have a certain book right now (!), or when I was more frugal, the fact that the library was always out of any book worth its weight in gold. Now with the Kindle, it's 1-Click PRONTO! You can't beat that...period!


AMEN!


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

libro said:


> Now with the Kindle, it's 1-Click PRONTO! You can't beat that...period!


No, you can't. But you can sure get yourself into a lot of trouble with it. LOL

I love my Kindle, but I will never be without hard copy books. I am not just a reader, I am a book lover. The Kindle is great for getting free classics, it's light, it's portable, etc. But there's just something about a book that the Kindle cannot replace to me.

For the time being, however, I am limited to mostly books on the Kindle. As I've explained before, my office (where I used to keep all of my books) is being converted into a nursery for the arrival of my daughter in June. I don't have as much room for books now, so, until I get a bigger house, the Kindle is my main go-to. LOL


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

I don't miss DTB's at all. I have a series that I really want to re-read and they are not available in Kindle version. I ordered them from Amazon. I really really want to read the stories, but I am not looking forward to the ink on my fingers, not being able to hold and turn pages with one hand. Plus, I have to totally change how and where I sit to read them. The Kindle 1 & 2 have made it sooo easy to read in bed or snuggled into the corner of the couch. Not so easy with a regular book.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> CONGRATULATIONS ON 1000 POSTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





libro said:


> Yes, Prof, CONGRATS on 1000 posts! I didn't even notice until LuvMyBrats pointed it out.
> 
> LuvMyBrats, I'll try experimenting with space between lines. Thanks for the tip. I'm leaning toward the idea that I just need to "get use" to the Kindle, as I absolutely am in LOVE with every other feature and thing about it!


Thanks!


----------



## bayou (Feb 10, 2009)

Libro I thought the same thing on Tuesday night when my very first Kindle arrived!  It got to my house late, 7:45, then I had to charge it, then I downloaded the last book in a series that I just finished.  (I already bought 15, so I was ready!)  I felt sad, like I was grieving books.  I thought the screen was very small too and I usually don't read paperbacks so I wasn't sure if I could get used to that screen.  I wasn't 100% convinced that I had made the best purchase.  I went to sleep.

Yesterday I started reading. and reading. and reading.  Went to bed last night at 1 am, you guessed it, reading.  Now? I can't. stop. reading.  I'm obsessed. I think I have a problem. The screen is fine and I like how I can contort myself in all my bed reading positions and the Kindle adapts.  I am in love with this Kindle! I can't wait until all my accessories arrive .

I can always go back and buy a DTB, but I don't know if I ever will.  I read Lord of the Rings every 2 or 3 years and am upset it isn't available for my Kindle. I don't want to read the book, I want it on my Kindle!

Just give it time, perhaps it will grow on you:


----------



## stinsmom (Feb 20, 2009)

bayou said:


> Yesterday I started reading. and reading. and reading. Went to bed last night at 1 am, you guessed it, reading. Now? I can't. stop. reading. I'm obsessed. I think I have a problem. The screen is fine and I like how I can contort myself in all my bed reading positions and the Kindle adapts. I am in love with this Kindle! I can't wait until all my accessories arrive .


My name is bayou....and I'm a Kindleholic...


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

stinsmom said:


> My name is bayou....and I'm a Kindleholic...


You have the same name as the poster above you! Just kidding.

Sorry. I'm tired today.


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

I don't miss book mites in my books! They are a bane to people allergic to their first cousin dust mites. 

I don't miss reading a 1,000 page Stephen King opus like The Stand in DTB form.


----------



## VMars (Feb 8, 2009)

The first day I was too excited to read my Kindle. I kept staring at it in disbelief.  

Yesterday is the first time I read it for a while uninterrupted and I love it. I don't miss the heavy books, I love being able to use my left hand to hold it and turn the page and if I get tired I can always switch to the right.

I was never one to fold back a book, that was really uncomfotable with anything but a magazine. I love reading on it, I got into the book and forgot I was reading on my Kindle.


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

The ONLY thing I miss is being able to turn the pages ahead and see when a chapter ends.  That is/was my way of saying 'ok, I'll read to the end of this chapter then I'll get back to work'.    I know I can do the same thing on the K2, I just haven't yet.  I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE my K2!!!!


----------



## Panjo (Dec 21, 2008)

There are two things I miss about DTB's- Not being able to read the summary on the back to refresh my memory of why I bought the book is one of them. I hear with the K2 it's easier because there is a quick link to the amazon site for each book, but on my K1 it's not easy.

There have also been times where I can't remember who a character is. I've wished that I had a DTB to easily scan through earlier chapters to see where the name has popped up. What I have been doing on my Kindle is bookmarking the current page, then doing a search for the name of the character. It's worked fairly well, actually. But there's still that minute of wishing I had a DTB to scan.


----------



## Bella (Feb 17, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> I still chuckle when I see your posts...I want to know how my Kindle is posting! LOL!!


 You never know, maybe I am your Bella K2 with a new hidden feature...I can read out loud and now I can type.


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

Libro, the original poster here!  Well, I'm *cured* already.  I dug into my first good novel and the next thing I knew, it was like most of you mentioned, I didn't even notice I was reading from a Kindle screen or note that I was turning pages; it seemed entirely reflexive.  

Adding to my *cure* is the fact that I was able to fold the Amazon book cover back and read on my side, something that had always been much too difficult to do with a DTB.  I've also become addicted to the dictionary and have already used the "search" feature a few times (quite easily I might add) to look up a character I had forgotten.  Easy...addictive!

I needed to settle in with my K2, that's all.  Easy cure


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Good to hear that was just a little "settling in" period.

Enjoy.



Bella said:


> You never know, maybe I am your Bella K2 with a new hidden feature...I can read out loud and now I can type.


Now if you could just grow little legs and follow me around the house...And fold laundry..You'd be almost perfect. (you'd only be perfect if you had folders or tags)


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

I have to say I didn't miss DTBs for a moment especially since the first book I read on my Kindle was World Without End which was very large and heavy in DTB version. Also, I immediately realized I could read a lot longer because of adjustable font size. I suffer from a lot less eyestrain.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

libro said:


> Libro, the original poster here! Well, I'm *cured* already. I dug into my first good novel and the next thing I knew, it was like most of you mentioned, I didn't even notice I was reading from a Kindle screen or note that I was turning pages; it seemed entirely reflexive.
> 
> Adding to my *cure* is the fact that I was able to fold the Amazon book cover back and read on my side, something that had always been much too difficult to do with a DTB. I've also become addicted to the dictionary and have already used the "search" feature a few times (quite easily I might add) to look up a character I had forgotten. Easy...addictive!
> 
> I needed to settle in with my K2, that's all. Easy cure


Welcome to Klub Kindle. Kickback, relax, and enjoy the reading.


----------



## meglet (Feb 14, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Sorry, can't help you. I've read one DTB since buying my first Kindle 11 months ago and that's only because my screen died shortly after starting a new book. I had to wait to 2 days for the replacement and really wanted to read it.
> 
> I don't even notice having to turn the page or the amount of text on a page anymore. What size font are you using? I use 3 or 4..5 If I'm really tired, but can't stop reading.
> 
> If you want more text on the page, you can move the lines closer together by pushing and holding down the alt+shift keys. While holding them down, press a number key from 1-9..1 being the closest, 9 being the widest. The default is 3


I haven't had enough time with my Kindle yet to stop missing DTBs. My biggest complaint was really the amount of words on a page, and I think your tips about font size and line spacing will really help with that.

Now I just need to carve out enough time to actually READ my Kindle.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Libro, I am so glad you finally got yourself a Kindle and that you are happy with it!


----------



## ElLector (Feb 13, 2009)

I like both.  I follow a routine:  Read print books one week and read Kindle the next.  It's subject to change, but I have printed books I haven't read yet, and it also depends on the language too.  I read in other languages as well, so I have no other choice but to read print books as well.  I can't wait until bestselling foreign language books start appearing on the Kindle.  Then, I might start transferring myself to the Kindle full time.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I read DTBs on occassion, esp if the book is a slimmer book that I know that the library is going to have and I don't need to buy it. During the first 3 months with my K1 I never read DTBs, minus my textbooks.


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

I've not picked up a DTB since I got my Kindle.  The fact is that I've read more since getting my Kindle than I ever have.  I've also found that I've been reading and enjoying books I never would have considered before.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

The only print type books I have read since getting my Kindle are my bible study workbooks and my cookbooks.


----------



## parakeetgirl (Feb 27, 2009)

Hi, first post here..

I still read regular books..I go to the library every week and sometimes(but not too often), a book I want to read isn't available on Kindle. But, I'd say the vast majority of my reading is done on my Kindle. I love the fact that I don't have as many books crowding my bookshelves. I like the sample feature too, gets me to try genres/authors I wouldn't have tried otherwise.

I just ordered the K2 Wednesday...should be here Friday..I hope it comes early enough...I work evenings and don't want to be distracted all night at work!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Welcome, Parakeet, glad to have you here. We love being on Kindlewatch with folks...report in when you Kindle arrives!

L


----------



## redvanmartin (Feb 18, 2009)

Just a kind of crazy self-observation...I'm a new K2'er, and it's day 3 with my new friend Rainefox  ............

While reading, when approaching a page end, I find that I'm still considering moving my hand up to 'turn' a physical page. Just for a moment; then, ''OH YEAH!!" ... that moment where I realize I only have to press with my thumb. Kinda makes me feel goofy, which makes me smile, so I'm enjoying this little idiosyncrasy which will disappear soon, I guess 

Sabrina


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Wait until you try a DTB again. You will be wearing out the right hand margin trying to get the dictionary to come up.


----------



## redvanmartin (Feb 18, 2009)

So I've got that to look forward to!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Another reason I prefer my Kindle to DTBs is that my husband and I spend half of the year in Florida and half in Maryland but not all in one stay. So we travel back and forth at least 2 or 3 times a year. I got tired of packing one or two boxes of paper books for each trip. A few times I realized I had left a book I wanted to read at the other house and the library didn't have it so I went out and bought it again ending up with multiple copies of the same book. Talk about clutter!


----------



## BookBinder (Jan 21, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Sorry, can't help you. I've read one DTB since buying my first Kindle 11 months ago and that's only because my screen died shortly after starting a new book. I had to wait to 2 days for the replacement and really wanted to read it.
> 
> I don't even notice having to turn the page or the amount of text on a page anymore. What size font are you using? I use 3 or 4..5 If I'm really tired, but can't stop reading.
> 
> ...


----------



## Robin (Dec 11, 2008)

I've had my k1 for a couple of months & am not missing DTBs at all. I was fully aclimated by the end of my 1st book. It did take a little longer to get over wanting to know how far I am into the book & following the little dots to know. I'm almost done with the murder mystery, & know the killer won't be revealed until the last few dots!

I'm still not quite used to people watching me read in public though. Reading a DTB, no one notices me at all. With the Kindle, people watch a while, then ask what it is.


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

Angela said:


> Libro, I am so glad you finally got yourself a Kindle and that you are happy with it!


Thanks Angela! I want to read and play with it all the time now, but have to make sure I don't neglect the family?!


----------



## Panjo (Dec 21, 2008)

I also miss the durability of a DTB... yesterday I was reading outside with my son and needed to get up and run over to him quickly... I wanted to just toss the Kindle into the chair instead of needing to be so careful with it. Also, at Starbucks I wanted to just set my book down on the table and retrieve my latte from the counter, but didn't want to leave Kindle just sitting there on the table.

Don't get me wrong, I LOVE my Kindle and can't go back to DTB's... but there are some downsides to having a $350 book in your hands!


----------



## Robin (Dec 11, 2008)

LuvMy4Brats - re bringing the lines closer... when I hold "alt" "shift" (the upward arrow) and a number, it appears to be paging ahead. I have a K1. Am I missing something? It sounds like a great feature if I can get it to work!


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

Robin said:


> LuvMy4Brats - re bringing the lines closer... when I hold "alt" "shift" (the upward arrow) and a number, it appears to be paging ahead. I have a K1. Am I missing something? It sounds like a great feature if I can get it to work!


That feature only works on the K2.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

mwvickers: How is your adjustment to the Kindle coming along? I know you were worried about missing DTB.


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

ProfCrash said:


> mwvickers: How is your adjustment to the Kindle coming along? I know you were worried about missing DTB.


Good memory. LOL

I am adjusting very well. I read my Kindle every day. As I said before, there are many aspects of the Kindle that I love, and that was never a question, really. It is good to use now that I have a baby on the way, as I can still buy new books without taking up room. As I sift through my hard copy books and get rid of ones I don't want to re-read, I may keep buying more that way, but for now, it is going to be mostly Kindle books for space-saving reasons.

When all is said and done, however, the Kindle cannot replace hard copy books to me. I cannot explain why. Perhaps I am just strange. LOL

Once I get a bigger house, I will probably continue collecting them. That does not mean, however, that I will not continue to use my Kindle. I may even use the Kindle to read samples or to read a book first. If it is one I like, I may track down a good, cheap copy of the hard copy to keep in my collection.

I love the fact that I can download classics for free. As someone who majored in English and loves the older books, this is a big plus. Once my child gets old enough to read, I will probably buy the classics to keep on the shelf too, but that is down the road yet. LOL

Every day that I use the Kindle, I think I grow a little more attached to it. It's lightweight, it's portable (though I don't get to do that much), and I can get some free books. I like having the dictionary right there, as I love looking up words. I can adjust the font if necessary. Overall, I am very impressed.

Sorry for the rambling. It's the end of the week, and I'm tired. LOL


----------



## obsanesth (Nov 22, 2008)

I've had my K1 for 10 months now, and K2 for 3 days.  I am surrounded in my house by various collections of books.  Added up, it's conservatively about 5000+.  BK (before Kindle)  I used to read at least 3-4 of them a week, AK (after Kindle), I have only read about 10 total of my print books, tho I have many sitting all around me.  I have even re-bought many in kindle format that I have sitting there within easy reach.  The only things I miss about print  books are the smell, and the ability to intermittently look at the COLOR picture on the cover, and the blurb on the back, as I read.


----------



## kirwoodd (Feb 26, 2009)

stinsmom said:


> I don't have my K2, yet, but when I got my KK it took a little getting used to. However, I started remembering what a pain it was to try to turn pages with one hand in bed, or the *bath*, etc. After realizing that I started appreciating how easy the Kindle was to use. Try using your K2 for a little while and then pick up a DTB. I think it will make you appreciate your K2 a little more.


 
No way! I am too chicken to read my kindle in the bath! I would be too paranoid that I would slip and it would fall in. It really is just paranoia, I mean I have never dropped a DTB in the bath, but still.


----------



## Veronica (Jan 23, 2009)

Robin said:


> I'm still not quite used to people watching me read in public though. Reading a DTB, no one notices me at all. With the Kindle, people watch a while, then ask what it is.


I find that I don't read in public that often, for that very reason. I know people are staring at me, and it's a little unnerving. Also, I'm waiting for them to approach me, which interferes with my concentration on whatever I'm reading.

Yeah, I'm kinda antisocial.

To answer the original question, I did not miss DTBs one bit. I had no transition period, the Kindle felt natural the moment I started using it. And I really really really don't want to read a DTB. In fact, I've only read one in the past year. And I found myself trying to access the dictionary. 

I do miss the library, though.


----------



## Panjo (Dec 21, 2008)

kirwoodd said:


> No way! I am too chicken to read my kindle in the bath! I would be too paranoid that I would slip and it would fall in. It really is just paranoia, I mean I have never dropped a DTB in the bath, but still.


I love reading the Kindle in the bath! Just put it in a zip lock bag. Double up if you are ultra paranoid.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

kirwoodd said:


> No way! I am too chicken to read my kindle in the bath! I would be too paranoid that I would slip and it would fall in. It really is just paranoia, I mean I have never dropped a DTB in the bath, but still.


You need one of these then:


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Robin said:


> LuvMy4Brats - re bringing the lines closer... when I hold "alt" "shift" (the upward arrow) and a number, it appears to be paging ahead. I have a K1. Am I missing something? It sounds like a great feature if I can get it to work!


It only works for the K2. Sorry.


----------

